

How Apple hides the iPad’s dirty little secret with an optical illusion - rriepe
http://matchstrike.net/strikepad/2010/01/how-apple-hides-the-ipads-dirty-little-secret-with-an-optical-illusion/

======
bitwize
No secret.

When I saw it, I thought "Oh, they're going back to a 4:3 screen. How nice."

Widescreen displays make it easy for panel manufacturers to skimp on
resolution while keeping the same diagonal size.

~~~
CWuestefeld
I don't get the attraction of the 16:9 thing for TVs, either.

In my family room I've got a limited amount of horizontal space (barring
replace a $1500 piece of furniture as well). Switching to HD will really just
mean that I have a smaller picture, because with a fixed horizontal
measurement I can only make the vertical measurement smaller to fit the aspect
ratio.

------
tdoggette
The site is down. Does anyone have a mirror or a summary?

~~~
aka-
google cache:
[http://66.102.9.132/search?q=cache:matchstrike.net/strikepad...](http://66.102.9.132/search?q=cache:matchstrike.net/strikepad/2010/01/how-
apple-hides-the-ipads-dirty-little-secret-with-an-optical-illusion/)

------
kvs
Not sure what you're saying about Apple's presentation. There seems to be
enough horizontal, straight-facing images on their iPad pages.
<http://www.apple.com/ipad/features/>

------
azgolfer
I've always thought wide screen was strange. Didn't it originally come from
projecting from two movie cameras side by side ? It's terrible for closeups in
movies. It seems to me the human eye 'viewport' is somewhere around 4:3

~~~
bartl
I've always assumed that widescreen was adopted because it's a convenient
format for theaters: theater rooms are easily far wider than they are high. So
it's a convenient way to get a larger image, in a room that is not _too_
excessively high.

